
Video game discovery software used by publishers, press, YouTubers and streamers - indieboost
https://indieboost.com/
======
indieboost
Indie Boost is video game discovery software used by publishers, press,
YouTubers, and streamers. We've helped more than 400 games reach over 200
million views on YouTube, Twitch, and Mixer, and now we’ve automated the
process for everyone.

Indie Boost makes it easy for game publishers to get their games discovered by
the right audience. We are working on smart solutions that facilitate this
process as opposed to relying on storefront traffic. There is a player for
every game out there, the only thing preventing discovery are overcrowded
stores.

